# CBFM question



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi ladies can anyone help as Mr Google not bringing anything up...

I am CD14 and got a peak on the monitor today which was unexpected as I didn't get a peak till CD20 last month, however the CBFM stick only shows the oestrogen line, there is no LH line at all! Is the monitor right do you think or should I believe the lines on the stick? HELP!!!

Mrs S


----------



## jessica60 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am having problems with the Clear blue FM also. Went from low to peak on day 10, I dont usually ov until about day 14-18. the test stick was smudged with no lines and I can not reset the monitor.

I am not impressed with this clear blue product at all.


----------



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Jessica

I'm not overly impressed with it either, I never know whether to believe the stupid thing or not.  Why can't you re-set the monitor?

This month I am just BD'ing three times per week right up until AF coz I can't quite believe that I ov'd when the monitor said....

Mrs S


----------

